# SoCal head-fi meet (high end headphones)



## munkeeboi83 (Jul 7, 2007)

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f24/southern-california-can-meet-10-18-08-a-357115/index8.html

Location: LAX Hotel
Date: Saturday, October 18, 2008*
Time: 10:00AM to 6:30PM*

Members: $15 per admission ticket
Member of the Trade: $89 per table

I went out to this a few years ago and stopped by when I was driving down the 101 Fwy after Mr. Marv's BBQ. Got to listen a lot of very nice headphone setups and did a few demos of my car for some headphone people and they were pretty impressed. I guess a lot of them have never heard of decent sound SQ setups in their car. They spend as much as we spend on car audio, but invest all that into headphones, amps and DACs. I've been using headphones as a reference for tuning for SQ purposes. It's amazing at the amount of detail you'll get from nice setups. 

I think I might check this out. They're going to be be doing a demo on soldering and also building interconnects. Let me know if you plan to go. I think some of the headphone guys would love to listen to some nice SQ setups.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

Sounds good are they going to pay us $15.00


----------



## GlasSman (Nov 14, 2006)

Very interesting.....


----------

